# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Apple Worldwide Developers Conference (WWDC), San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Apple Inc.

Website - developer.apple.com/wwdc

Apple Worldwide Developers Conference on Wikipedia

WWDC 2022 - June 6-10, 2022,online

WWDC 2021 - June 7-11, 2021, online

WWDC 2020 - June 22-26, 2020, online

WWDC 2019 - June 3-7, 2019, McEnery Convention Center, San Jose, California, USA

WWDC 2018 - June 4-8, 2018, McEnery Convention Center, San Jose, California, USA

WWDC 2017 - June 5-9, 2017, San Jose Convention Center, San Jose, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

iPhones and iWatches: what to expect from Apple at WWDC 2014

Published on May 29, 2014




> Every year, the Worldwide Developer Conference is Apple's best chance to talk about the future. And 2014 is shaping up to be a big one: Tim Cook and his ragtag group of executives will be talking about iOS and OS X, and may have any number of surprises in store. Maybe even a watch. But probably not a watch. But maybe.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the new apple: live from WWDC 2014 

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Apple had a lot to talk about at WWDC 2014. There was no hardware, but there was plenty of new stuff to talk about. Tim Cook and Craig Federighi took turns announcing new versions of iOS and OS X, with new features and designs on both sides. But they spent most of their time talking about how Apple devices talk to each other, how apps can work together, and how Apple is taking a new, friendlier, more inviting approach to the way it designs software. That may turn out to be much more important than a new Mac Mini ever could have been.

----------


## Airicist

Apple's WWDC 2014 keynote in 10 minutes 

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Ladies and gentlemen, Apple's 2014 WWDC keynote was indeed "the mother of all releases." There was so much that we could barely cut it down to 10 minutes. But we did it, just for you.

----------


## Airicist

Tim Cook crunches the numbers at WWDC 2014 

Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Tim Cook is a gentle man with a soft spot for numbers. Watch him break it down at WWDC 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Apple - WWDC 2014

Published on Jun 3, 2014




> Watch as Apple previews iOS 8 and OS X Yosemite — all-new and more powerful than ever versions of the operating systems for iPhone, iPad, and Mac — at WWDC 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Apple – WWDC 2016 keynote

Published on Jun 14, 2016




> At WWDC we made lots of major announcements. iOS 10 is our biggest release yet, with incredible features in Messages and an all-new design for Maps, Photos, and Apple Music. With macOS Sierra, Siri makes its debut on your desktop and Apple Pay comes to the web. The latest watchOS offers easier navigation and a big boost in performance. And the updated tvOS brings expanded Siri searches.

----------


## Airicist

Apple — WWDC 2017 Keynote

Published on Jun 9, 2017




> Apple WWDC 2017. Take a look at our latest announcements. The new iPad Pro. iMac Pro. HomePod. iOS 11. macOS High Sierra. watchOS 4.

----------


## Airicist

WWDC 2018 Keynote — Apple

Published on Jun 5, 2018




> Apple WWDC 2018. Four OS updates. One big day. Take a look at updates for iPhone and iPad, Mac, Apple Watch, and Apple TV.
> 
> 9:54 — Announcing iOS 12
> Learn how you can FaceTime with up to 32 people. Share AR experiences with friends. And be more aware of how you and your kids use apps.
> 
> 1:05:17 — Announcing watchOS 5
> Discover how you can challenge someone to an Activity competition. Track brand-new workouts. And learn more about Walkie-Talkie, a fun and easy way to connect with friends and family.
> 
> 1:24:27 Announcing the new tvOS
> ...

----------


## Airicist

WWDC 2019 in under 30 minutes

Published on Jun 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Apple's WWDC will be virtual and completely free

May 5, 2020




> Apple's virtual conference will start weeks later than we were expecting, but it will be free for developers.

----------


## Airicist

WWDC 2020 Special Event Keynote — Apple

Streamed live June 22, 2020




> Apple WWDC 2020 kicked off with big announcements, exciting reveals, inspiration, and new opportunities to create the most innovative apps in the world.
> 
> Watch the Special Event Keynote for an in-depth look at the latest for iOS, iPadOs, watchOS, privacy, tvOs, macOs, and mac, directly from Apple Park.
> 
> Introduction 0:00
> iOS 5:33 
> iPadOS 31:55 
> watchOS 45:13 
> Privacy 55:14 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Apple's WWDC announcements in 20 minutes

Jun 22, 2020




> While the big news out of WWDC was Apple's move away from Intel chips to their own ARM-based silicon, the company showed off iOS and iPadOS 14, MacOS Big Sur, among other things.


"Apple ditches Intel for its own processors in Macs"
iPhone and iPad apps can run natively on Apple silicon-based Macs.

by Kris Holt
June 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Here’s everything Apple announced in the WWDC 2020 keynote today"

by Greg Kumparak
June 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

WWDC 2021 — June 7 | Apple

Streamed live Jun 7, 2021




> Join our worldwide developer community for WWDC21 on June 7 at 10 a.m. PDT. Set a reminder and we’ll send you an update before showtime.

----------


## Airicist

Apple WWDC 2021 keynote in 23 minutes

Jun 7, 2021




> Apple just wrapped up its opening WWDC 2021 keynote and gave us our first looks at iOS 15, iPadOS, macOS Monterey, watchOS 8, new health features, privacy updates, improvements to FaceTime, and many more. We compiled all the highlights for you in this video, but, spoiler alert: no new hardware was introduced this year.


"Apple WWDC 2021: the 15 biggest announcements"
Catch up on the news from Apple’s big developer conference

by Jay Peters
June 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "WWDC 2021: Every big Apple reveal: iOS 15, FaceTime on Android, MacOS Monterey and more"
The annual Worldwide Developers Conference also shows off new WatchOS 8, Apple Wallet, iMessage, Apple Maps and AirPods tricks.

by Ian Sherr 
June 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

WWDC 2022 - June 6 | Apple

Streamed live June 6, 2022




> Join our worldwide developer community for WWDC22 on June 6 at 10 a.m. PT.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Everything Apple Announced at WWDC 2022: iOS 16, MacBook Air With M2 and More"

by Lori Grunin
June 6, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple WWDC 2022: the 16 biggest announcements"
Here’s everything announced at the big event

by Emma Roth
June 6, 2022

----------

